# Offical AirTank Thread: New and Different Places to put your AirRide tank!



## dubbincentral (Aug 31, 2010)

Like the title says! post pics of where your tank is or post pics of different places youve seen tanks!:thumbup:



















these arent functional but they are cool ideas!


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

um those are functional? check his build? or am i missing something?


----------



## dubbincentral (Aug 31, 2010)

Twilliams83 said:


> um those are functional? check his build? or am i missing something?


Im saying in the pic it isn't functioning:thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

dubbincentral said:


> Im saying in the pic it isn't functioning:thumbup:


oh gotcha :thumbup:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

My buddy's car that was also built at Phantom Autowerke.


----------



## g-black (Feb 25, 2011)

A work in progress. But hopefully will have everything in one place and out of site!


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

some nice setups!

In for some hidden MKVI setups!


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

g-black I am gonna use your setup at insipration for my set up.


----------



## g-black (Feb 25, 2011)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> g-black I am gonna use your setup at insipration for my set up.


My AP arrived this week so I will have to see how big the manifolds are and I can get it all in neatly first. Watch this space!


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

my set-up is a little different... kinda shot, but im stoked on it :laugh:


----------



## Bearvr6 (Feb 19, 2008)

Pick up a B5.5 wagon awd going air ride over the winter so looking to seen how creative guyz get for some insight so ill be watching opcorn: :beer:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

fuzzy's tank. no legs just floating on the hardlines:


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

That can't be good for the lines, no?:screwy:

Is it supported by the seat back at all? 

Looks amazing though:thumbup:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

silvermannn said:


> That can't be good for the lines, no?:screwy:
> 
> Is it supported by the seat back at all?
> 
> Looks amazing though:thumbup:


they are stainless, so a little stronger than copper, and they go pretty deep into the compression fittings so it works out surprisingly well. Not touching the seat at all.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

god help him if one of those linescrack while he is driving. Best case scenario, he needs new undies.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

blue bags said:


> they are stainless, so a little stronger than copper, and they go pretty deep into the compression fittings so it works out surprisingly well. Not touching the seat at all.


I thought his tank was bolted to the seat?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

proshot said:


> I thought his tank was bolted to the seat?


nope, no feet on the tank at all. I can take a pic of it from overhead next time he has the car out, but ya, we were all pretty concerned about it and its proved to be fine thus far. Made the 8 hour trip to h2o no problem, to cult classic etc. Its actually really surprising how little it moves


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

Mounted mine to my roll bar with some custom made brackets.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

id love to see more of these cool setups.


----------



## dubbincentral (Aug 31, 2010)

MKippen said:


> Mounted mine to my roll bar with some custom made brackets.


super clean! i love how everything is orderly and not just a mess :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Mounted mine vertically in the spare tire to convert the rear compartment for storage, more here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5192531-Accu-aired-MK4-Golf-TDI-with-Rocker-Switch


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Umm, my _location_ is pretty standard, though I'm proud of the mounting brackets I made up:










It allows me to keep the floor in and not think twice about scratching the tank when I throw my skis in the hatch.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Under the car behind the gas tank


----------



## dubbincentral (Aug 31, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Umm, my _location_ is pretty standard, though I'm proud of the mounting brackets I made up:
> 
> 
> It allows me to keep the floor in and not think twice about scratching the tank when I throw my skis in the hatch.


WOW i really like that!!! you have any pics with the floor in? im looking to have air ride and also keep the spare, where are all the other components?



Banned wagon said:


> Under the car behind the gas tank


Thats a really good idea, whered you put everything else?


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

dubbincentral said:


> Thats a really good idea, whered you put everything else?


Just so you know the under trunk setup is not possible on a gti because of the spare, that car with the tank underneath is a wagon.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

and now more of the first pics posted in this thread


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

dubbincentral said:


> WOW i really like that!!! you have any pics with the floor in? im looking to have air ride and also keep the spare, where are all the other components?


The VU-4 is right under the latch for the hatch door:










The compressors can be seen on both sides, obviously. Here's the most recent picture I have with the floor installed:










Wow that was a while back :laugh: I still have to fill in the sides where the floor is slightly raised.

The E-level controller, fuses and relays are all located here:










Conveniently, the access panel for the CD changer that I don't have gives me access to the fuses in case they ever blow. :thumbup:


----------



## dubbincentral (Aug 31, 2010)

BoraRJTI said:


> Just so you know the under trunk setup is not possible on a gti because of the spare, that car with the tank underneath is a wagon.:thumbup::thumbup:


thanks for the heads up before i got my hopes up 



Rob Cote said:


> The VU-4 is right under the latch for the hatch door:
> 
> 
> The compressors can be seen on both sides, obviously. Here's the most recent picture I have with the floor installed:
> ...



i really like this idea, how big is that tank? i think when i get bags im going to raise the tank a little and then trim the back of the floor so the tank slightly shows.. idk just some ideas


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

not 100% sure but the tank looks to be a 7gallon maybe? cause it looks the same diameter of my 5 gallon skinny tank but its longer!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

It's 4.5 gallons. Diameter is 6", length is 36". I was looking at tanks available online and the closest to this was one 7" in diameter. It was shorter in overall length though. When I stumbled across this one, I figured I could get my floor to sit an inch lower and utilize the full hatch width. I mean, theres about a quarter inch of side-to-side play when it's installed. It's pretty much perfect. So I ditched the mounting legs that most people use as I was trying to get the lowest profile possible, and those mounting clamps are what I came up with. The tank sits right on the floor.


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> It's 4.5 gallons. Diameter is 6", length is 36". I was looking at tanks available online and the closest to this was one 7" in diameter. It was shorter in overall length though. When I stumbled across this one, I figured I could get my floor to sit an inch lower and utilize the full hatch width. I mean, theres about a quarter inch of side-to-side play when it's installed. It's pretty much perfect. So I ditched the mounting legs that most people use as I was trying to get the lowest profile possible, and those mounting clamps are what I came up with. The tank sits right on the floor.


nice dude! it definitely looks bigger than i thought it was!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BoraRJTI said:


> nice dude! it definitely looks bigger than i thought it was!:thumbup::thumbup:


that's what she said. :laugh:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## g-black (Feb 25, 2011)

Hopefully I'll have my boot finished tomorrow, and everything should be out of site with full use of the boot and spare wheel! Using a small compressor and only a 3gallon tank. It's going into my Passat, so a little more room than the boot of a golf.


----------

